# ELeaf iStick Pico X & Melo 4 Mesh Kit



## Rob Fisher (8/12/18)

Any vendors got the ELeaf iStick Pico X & Melo 4 Mesh Kit yet?

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (8/12/18)

Looks interesting @Rob Fisher 
I suppose the mesh coils are good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/12/18)

Silver said:


> Looks interesting @Rob Fisher
> I suppose the mesh coils are good



From what I hear the Mesh Coils are outstanding flavour! I will certainly be getting a kit if not just for the nostalgia of the Melo tank series that I used for so long way back when!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (8/12/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> From what I hear the Mesh Coils are outstanding flavour! I will certainly be getting a kit if not just for the nostalgia of the Melo tank series that I used for so long way back when!



I remember that!
I would like another commercial coil tank - for those days when I just need to up and go and don't feel like rewicking.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (8/12/18)

@Rob Fisher @Silver

Wow! Strange that I haven't seen this one as I usually follow Eleaf on FB.

I wonder if they're *multihole* mesh, which the iJust3 uses - the Kanthal HW-M (and I use the 0.15ohm). If so, they will be absolutely phenomenal!!! I've never experienced such amazing flavour - and that's why I have three iJust3s - plus extra ínternal batteries for each of them! I've dedicated my three to different profiles: coffee, fruit, bakery/dessert/chocolate.

By the way, I used to love my Pico and Melo tank - until I tried the iJust3. Now, the Melo doesn't have much flavour, compared to the iJust3.

Bumblebee would probably be able to pre-order for you. He did so when I bought the Basal and also my first iJust3. Neither of them had even been advertised in SA but I asked Bumblebee to get them for me when they arrived and he worked his magic!

If this new Pico with mesh coil doesn't come to SA, you might consider getting an iJust3. I assure you, you won't regret it!!

Paging @BumbleBee

Aha! Found it! FB is driving me nuts. Sometimes only a few days later do I get things in my newsfeed! By the way, I've asked Eleaf if the coils are also multihole, or only mesh. They usually reply to comments so I'll let you know what they say.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (9/12/18)

I will be stocking these kits, I’ve always liked the Pico devices and eleaf have always made solid, dependable value for money devices. The EC-M mesh coils aren’t new to this kit though, I’ve had them for a good while and yes, they are very good. 

http://vapeguy.co.za/accessories/clearomizer-coils-heads/eleaf-EC-M-coil-pack

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (9/12/18)

@BumbleBee 
Could you please reply to my PM about the EGO AIO ECO?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (10/12/18)

Eleaf confirmed that the coils are multihole and mesh.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

